# General leak locating help needed



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I am tired of subbing out these types of calls to another company [_*Two in past 2 days*_] so I'm looking into getting some equipment so we can do it ourselves. I want some recommendations on the best / most accurate devices plus any accessories I would need.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

*Leak detection*



Plumbergeek said:


> I am tired of subbing out these types of calls to another company [_*Two in past 2 days*_] so I'm looking into getting some equipment so we can do it ourselves. I want some recommendations on the best / most accurate devices plus any accessories I would need.
> 
> Thanks! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> If this helps I have the following on my service truck:
> ...


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Tuesday I located leak on a 1200 foot run of water service from meter to mobile home.
Pipe was pvc buried about two feet. Meter running but no visible sign of water. Another company had tried to locate with acoustic leak detector but failed. Took me about ninety minutes with tracer gas.Leak was under a large tree.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

What gas detector are you using?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The bear said:


> Tuesday I located leak on a 1200 foot run of water service from meter to mobile home.
> Pipe was pvc buried about two feet. Meter running but no visible sign of water. Another company had tried to locate with acoustic leak detector but failed. Took me about ninety minutes with tracer gas.Leak was under a large tree.


What's tracer gas. ?? How's it work ?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

5% hydrogen in nitrogen

The tracer gas used to find water leaks is a mixture of hydrogen and nitrogen. The tracer gas is introduced into the water pipe with the suspected leak. The tracer gas containing hydrogen, which is the the lightest and smallest molecule in the atmosphere, will exit at the leak point and make its way to the surface where it is detected by the gas detector.

I would like to know how it compares to the acoustical type of locating. How well does the gas method work when the leak is under a slab?
Also, how about an IR camera? Lots more money, but would it be faster - more accurate?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's cool. I doubt any body around here uses it


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbergeek said:


> 5% hydrogen in nitrogen
> 
> The tracer gas used to find water leaks is a mixture of hydrogen and nitrogen. The tracer gas is introduced into the water pipe with the suspected leak. The tracer gas containing hydrogen, which is the the lightest and smallest molecule in the atmosphere, will exit at the leak point and make its way to the surface where it is detected by the gas detector.
> 
> ...


All methods have there place and time for use. I prefer the acoustic method for leaks under the slab. I always try to locate with acoustic equipment first. 

I've never had real good luck using gas under slabs without having to drill holes. I think a IR camera may work pretty well in some situations. I have a Raytek laser thermometer I use to find hot spots in slabs when checking for hot water slab leaks.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> All methods have there place and time for use. I prefer the acoustic method for leaks under the slab. I always try to locate with acoustic equipment first.
> 
> I've never had real good luck using gas under slabs without having to drill holes. I think a IR camera may work pretty well in some situations. I have a Raytek laser thermometer I use to find hot spots in slabs when checking for hot water slab leaks.


Tracer gas is good for outdoor leaks. The vapor barrier under the slab prevents the gas from coming to the surface. I use acoustic for slab leaks or I will drill holes if I use tracer gas. I also use an electrical scanner for finding hot spots on floors for hot water leaks. A lot cheaper than a thermal imager.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

The detector I use detects the hydrogen in the mixture. PM me if you need more info.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread.

I also have been sub-contracting out leak detection for years. And I want to get into it also. The last one I did was a couple of weeks ago and the tenants in the property actually found the hot spot on their tile floor, so that is where I jackhammered and found the copper leak { I did verify it myself first before I broke the floor}.

I have customers who own a FL condo but are currently in Germany. This time I again have to sub out the slab leak. But unlike the past, I'll be there to see how this acoustic leak detection acually works. Could a plumber use a stethoscope {like a Dr. uses} after the gas is pumped into the lines? Don't laugh, just asking because I am green when it comes to slab-leak detection.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The bear said:


> Plumbergeek said:
> 
> 
> > I am tired of subbing out these types of calls to another company [_*Two in past 2 days*_] so I'm looking into getting some equipment so we can do it ourselves. I want some recommendations on the best / most accurate devices plus any accessories I would need.
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

https://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/777B.shtml


Does anyone use the Goldak 777B? How do you like it?


----------



## wyoredman (Oct 10, 2013)

*Cheap Geophone - Works great on slabs/tile asphalt*



Tommy plumber said:


> Could a plumber use a stethoscope {like a Dr. uses} after the gas is pumped into the lines? Don't laugh, just asking because I am green when it comes to slab-leak detection.


These things are cheap and work really well! I have a set that has located 100's of leaks! Try 'em out!

http://www.usabluebook.com/p-277128-geophone-kit.aspx

ETA- Water escaping from a leaking pipe is noisy. These geophones amplify the sound of running water vibrations in the ground. Our water lines are 6' deep in Wyoming and I can locate a known leak 85% of the time with these. Inside homes and buildings that have slab foundations, the noise is really amplified with the geophone!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> https://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/777B.shtml
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the Goldak 777B? How do you like it?


Hey Tommy, I used the goldak 777b exclusively for the last 7 years with my last company. Although I am good at leak detection I always felt the unit was lacking something. If this makes sense "although I would find the leak over 90% of the time, it was never a confidence inspiring piece of equipment" a brand new unit is the same as one from 20 years ago they kinda stayed idle in terms of technology. now that I'm on my own I will be looking at other options such as Sewerin or sub-surface ld units. Basically it's a decent starter unit, but you'll find yourself wanting more.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

wyoredman said:


> These things are cheap and work really well! I have a set that has located 100's of leaks! Try 'em out!
> 
> http://www.usabluebook.com/p-277128-geophone-kit.aspx
> 
> ETA- Water escaping from a leaking pipe is noisy. These geophones amplify the sound of running water vibrations in the ground. Our water lines are 6' deep in Wyoming and I can locate a known leak 85% of the time with these. Inside homes and buildings that have slab foundations, the noise is really amplified with the geophone!


Thanks! I just bought a Ridgid Navitrack Brick to go with my Navitrack Locator which also works with my sewer camera. 

I'm gonna research that geophone kit.
Appreciate the link!:yes:


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Geophones would be considered a primitive locator in my humble opinion.
Goldak 777 is a decent unit. Look at Fisher XLT units, Mytana and Sewerin leak detectors. Air or gas is a must in leak locating. An accurate pipe locator for tracing out the piping system is needed.
If you have a house where you know the piping system that is a good place to get familiar with your pipe locator.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

The bear said:


> Geophones would be considered a primitive locator in my humble opinion.
> Goldak 777 is a decent unit. Look at Fisher XLT units, Mytana and Sewerin leak detectors. Air or gas is a must in leak locating. An accurate pipe locator for tracing out the piping system is needed.
> If you have a house where you know the piping system that is a good place to get familiar with your pipe locator.


Yup I've always believed its easier to explain missing the leak if there is at least a pipe in your hole, plus no pipe...no leaky


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Always carry long 1/4" masonary bit and hammer drill. If you have any doubt drill slab before busting a hole.


----------

